# Road Atlanta WERA...



## AtlPikMan (Jun 30, 2009)

Went to Road Atlanta To shoot the WERA Jam. Here are a few shots. I think the shots are Fair, Nothing Spectacular. It was so HOT I just couldnt get it right. My hats of to those Sports Photogs that pan sportbikes, that was my first time. It was like shooting flies with a shotgun...

























\






MOAR!!!



























​


----------



## Hooligan Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

#4 is great.


----------



## WTF? (Jun 30, 2009)

looks like you arent too bad at the panning yourself.
what that guy doing in #3? hes just stopped in the middle of the road


----------



## TriniPhototakeoutta (Jun 30, 2009)

Very nice. You realy know how to using the panning technique. #4 is my favorite.


----------



## dwol (Jul 1, 2009)

love no. 4 and 5 shots, good capture of the movement


----------



## Fox_Racing_Guy (Jul 1, 2009)

They all look great to me, good job!:thumbup:
I hope to get some decent shots myself later this month @ Mid-Ohio.


----------



## JTG40cal (Jul 4, 2009)

Very cool! Not to hijack your thread, but here's one of the pics I got at Indy last year...






I could have used a stronger zoom and done a couple other things differently, but I was, and still am, very much a beginner.

Fox, you may appreciate some of these:


----------



## Dcrymes84 (Jul 4, 2009)

Good job awesome


----------



## polymoog (Jul 5, 2009)

Excellent panning shots 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 what camera/lens/settings were you using?


----------



## 2003protege (Jul 7, 2009)

Boo for threadjacking, JT. Those shots are good, but aren't really on par with the OP.


PikMan, those are some great shots .  I can see how the first three might not be spectacular, just par for the (professional) course, but the last two are really amazing, and the composition of the last is just awesome.  I love the angle you took. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## JTG40cal (Jul 7, 2009)

2003protege said:


> Boo for threadjacking, JT. Those shots are good, but aren't really on par with the OP.
> 
> 
> PikMan, those are some great shots . I can see how the first three might not be spectacular, just par for the (professional) course, but the last two are really amazing, and the composition of the last is just awesome. I love the angle you took. :thumbup: :thumbup:


 

I know, I know.  Im sorry.  The admins are free to remove them from the thread.  Im not looking for any comment or attention to the photos I posted.  I just wanted to share with the OP considering we have a shared interest in bikes.


----------



## AtlPikMan (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks Guys, I got bored and decided to edit some more. I added them(4) to the first post.


----------

